# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Asia Business Tour Ready to Roll

## TheFridge

<p>This past fall Jeff Waugh toured around North American and Europe in a grueling <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BadgerBadgerBadgerTour">Badger Badger Badger Tour</a>, bringing the spirit of Ubuntu to any LUG and LocoTeam willing to listen. The <a class="glossary-term" href="glossary#term8"><acronym title="sabdfl: Mark Shuttleworth, the Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life">sabdfl</acronym></a> has just <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2005-December/003416.html">announced</a> his intent to expand the Ubuntu touring concept by visiting Asia and the surrounding area with the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsiaBusinessTour">Asia Business Tour</a>. Mark plans to lead a team of Ubuntu advocates spanning (so far) 17 major cities across 12 countries.</p>
<blockquote><p>In each location listed below we plan to host a business breakfast/lunch with local companies, and then hold in-depth meetings with selected companies, as time allows. We would like to reach out to our local community in each location to help us build relationships with various entities, including government, technology companies, universities, and anyone who you can think would benefit from Ubuntu and what it has to offer.</p></blockquote>
<p>The tour will take place during January and February of 2006, so heads up to all Ubunteros in Asia.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## tenshu

nice =)
but what about Paris?
Remember: Ubuntu-fr is one of the most largest community around Ubuntu

----------


## ajaypratap

Nice  :Very Happy:  , come to india.
If you get some time do visit my home .
I have forgotten how windows(MS) looks like , can someone post screenshots..

----------


## AllenGG

> Nice  , come to india.
> If you get some time do visit my home .
> I have forgotten how windows(MS) looks like , can someone post screenshots..


I have some old Windows screenshots..................
                                                 .................................but they're all BLUE !!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
and which part of India ?  big country, lots of programmers !

----------


## jsgotangco

> Nice  , come to india.
> If you get some time do visit my home .


The tour is scheduled come to 4 cities in India (Mumbai, Hyderabad, Bangalore and New Dehli).

----------


## zero0w

Well it will be nice to see Mr. Shuttleworth The Astronaut in person (which is harder than to meet than an average richman I suppose  :Smile:  ), so I am looking forward to meeting the Canonical staff during their visit at Hong Kong.

----------

